# Buck or show wether?



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Should I keep him a buck or band him for a show wether he was born may 19th and when I weighed him about 2 weeks ago he was at 22lbs






































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I forgot to mention his bites good clean 1x1 teats and good pigment


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I liiiiiiike!!! I would wait a wile and watch him grow, he may make an awesome buck!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I agree. I really like him as a buck prospect. He is gorgeous colored, well conformed and looks great. With 1x1 teats and a good bite, he is very nice!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Gorgeous boy  But I like color and am not an expert on conformation


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone I really like him as a buck to but at the same time I would love to show him as a wether (he's not registered and I'm not an ABGA member ) to see how he would do against some others in our county show 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd keep him as a buck, just cause I'm a sucker for that color  . Can't you find another wether to show that's not so pretty? Lol


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Pretty much all of the ones around here are to old for our show the ones that aren't are gone before the owners reply back believe me I'm trying to find another one to show because I love him as a buck too


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

I vote buck, he'll make some nice babies.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

I vote buck because.. (guessing meat purposes) he is gorgeous but where i live only the traditional colored goats win (white with brown head) and i agree with he would make gorgeous colored babies.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I vote wether. Keep in mind he'll be half of the herd. Just because he has nice color doesn't change the fact that he's lacking power, width, substance of bone and breed character through the h3ad. He should still be judged as you would judge one without color. 

I like his pattern but I think he's lacking the wow factor and mass to be a buck. Just my opinion, keep in mind I am very hard of bucks since they are such a big part of your herds gemetics.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just another thing- teats pigment and bite don't mean mean a thing in commercial bucks. Since he isn't registered I would definitely wether him.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm going to have to agree with Dani. He is beautiful but if you are wanting to have nice babies that will improve your herd, he might not be the guy for you. I always try to imagine them if they were completely white and I ask myself, is he good enough that he will improve my herd and does he have the qualities that customers want in their herd.

If you are just raising commercial goats and you want color, then I would keep him. But remember he is also going to be related to at least one of your does. He also might be more difficult to sell later since he isn't registered. In my area people buy registered bucks no matter if they have a commercial herd or not.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

crazygoatlady_inthemaking said:


> I vote buck because.. (guessing meat purposes) he is gorgeous but where i live only the traditional colored goats win (white with brown head) and i agree with he would make gorgeous colored babies.


Everyone in my area only have traditionals or some times black headed ones but most people won't even show paints traditionals are just what everyone has nobody really has paints black headed and solid black or reds

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

You will likely not be able to show him as a wether because of his horns. So, my vote is buck or wether pet.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Our vet does cosmetic dehorning 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not sure where the horn thing comes from but most places allow horns as long as they are tipped. I'd check with show officials to be sure but I don't see horns as a deciding factor.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

In our county show and all the majors goats and sheep aren't allowed to have horns unless it spurs and they can't be over 1/2 an inch 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok, in that case he would need to be dehorned... which you already know . 

Here and at all the shows we go too they can have horns. They just have to 1/2 inch or thicker at the tip.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Well he would probably do good in showmanship tho! Goats with cool colorations sometimes do good because they stand out and the judge looks at them alot more (they are called around here bling goats) haha


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

crazygoatlady_inthemaking said:


> Well he would probably do good in showmanship tho! Goats with cool colorations sometimes do good because they stand out and the judge looks at them alot more (they are called around here bling goats) haha


That's kinda what I was thinking because the loudest goat that's been shown here is a paint and it placed 2nd

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

